# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Le Machine Learning va t'il signer larrt de mort du BPM et BRMS ?

## Rhona Maxwel

Beaucoup d'articles comme " https://www.urbanisation-si.com/le-m...des-dinosaures " pose la question : 
Faut il continuer  modliser les processus mtier avec BPMN  (Business Process Model and Notation), les excuter dans un moteur de processus BPM (Business Process Management), les rgles mtier avec DMN (Decision Model Notation) et les implmenter dans un moteur de rgles mtier BRMS (Business Rules Management System), si les algorithmes de Machine Learning permettent  des ordinateurs de reproduire des processus cognitifs par mimtisme ?

----------

